# DVD drive not recognising any discs and light flashing



## andyc655 (Sep 2, 2009)

Hi guys,

I know there are a few similar threads here regarding problems with a DVD drive - but none seem to have the same problems as me - so I am hoping someone can help...

When I insert any sort of disc into my DVD drive it pauses for a moment and instead of the usual spinning sound it stays silent and the light on the front of the drive continually flashes. When I try to use the disc, by trying to start playing the game or opening the music in Media Player it makes a short buzz sort of noise and then I'm told to insert the disc / there is no disc in the drive.

Device Manager says the drive is working normally and I have also gone through there to uninstall and then reinstall the drivers, but no luck as well as trying numerous different CD's and DVD's. 

I should add, my PC was on a slight slope for a while as a shelf had broken, but it worked fine during that time - until yesterday. Now, I have straightened out the shelf, but no luck fixing the problem....

If anyone has any help that can offer I would be massively grateful. ray:

DVD drive is: RICOH DVD+RW MP5240A

Computer details:

Win XP
Intel Celeron 2.7Ghz
2gb Ram
180 gb hard drive

Any help is well appreciated!


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Sounds like the drive has failed. You can try uninstalling the drive from Device Manager and rebooting. Aside from that, it just needs to be replaced.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

You can try this but your symptoms are common for a failed drive.
http://www.dougknox.com/xp/scripts_desc/xp_cd_dvd_fix.htm
LG & Lite-On are good brands.


----------

